
Creative Destruction and Inequality - lkrubner
http://www.digitopoly.org/2016/01/04/creative-destruction-and-inequality/
======
lkrubner
This is interesting:

\---------------------------------------

In yesterday’s post, I reacted to Paul Graham’s much talked about essay on
inequality by suggesting that the premise — entrepreneurship causes inequality
— is far from obvious. Indeed, I conjectured that if things were working as
they should, entrepreneurship would tend to decrease inequality. My argument
was based on where the entrepreneur started in the income distribution, where
they ended, what their innovation did to the incomes of others and what they
ended up doing with the wealth they accrued. Suffice it to say, that’s alot of
moving parts and I will admit that it was hard to see how it fit together.

